# Neuer PC in Planung - Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge?



## Wamboland (1. Februar 2015)

*Neuer PC in Planung - Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge?*

*CPU: *i7 5930K
*Lüfter:* Scythe Mugen 4
*MB:* ASUS 99-A
*RAM:* 16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR 4 2400 (2x8GB)
*NT:* Corsair RM 750 (oder reiche ein RM 650?)
*SSD: *Samsung 840 EVO 500GB (oder die kleinere, je nach Budget. Hab noch eine 830 256GB im aktuellen Rechner)
*HDD: *WD Red 3 TB
*Gehäuse:* Fractal Design Define R5
+ BD Brenner

*Preis:* ~ 1.700 € 

Als Grafikkarte muss vorerst noch meine GF 770 2GB herhalten.

Lautstärke ist ein Thema, darum auch das Netzteil - beim CPU Lüfter bin ich mir noch unsicher - gibt es ordentliche Wasserkühlungen die leise sind?. Beim Gehäuse gefällt mir das Design, schön schlicht - aber k.a. wie die Belüftung ist und die Verarbeitung. Wer da Erfahrungen hat, wäre nett 

Geplant ist das System für März ... vermutlich.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2015)

Das würd ich auf keinen Fall machen. Die CPU ist niemals im Leben "doppelt so gut" wie ein Xeon E3-1231v3, der absolut Top ist und auch Jahre reicht und nicht mal halb so viel kostet. Der Xeon entspricht einem Core i7-4770 . Derzeit ist der 5930K sogar in Games nicht Mal 10% schneller als eine CPU wie der i7-4770(k), 4790(k) oder Xeon 1230/1231v3, jedenfalls hab ich bisher keinen Test gesehen, in dem es in Games da einen klaren Vorteil gab - in vielen Games ist der im Vergleich zu einem i7-4770 und ähnlichen CPUs keinen Deut schneller. Vielleicht wird der mal in 2-3 Jahren deutlich besser sein, falls die CPU-Power dann eine größere Rolle spielt. Aber evlt. wird der auch nie nennenswert stärker sein, und selbst wenn doch: von dem gesparten Geld, wenn du "nur" Sockel 1150 nimmst, kannst Du auch in 2-3 Jahren eine dann neue aktuelle CPU holen, und wärst damit dann sicher besser bedient als mit dem 5930K.  Selbst wenn du jetzt für den Sockel 1150 den teuren, übertaktbaren 4790k und ein OC-Board nimmst. 

Ganz nebenbei zahlst du ja allein für ein Sockel 2011-3 Board 100€ mehr als für ein solides Board, das für einen Sockel 1150 Xeon E3-1231v3 geeignet ist. Speziell das Asus 99-A kostet sogar 140-150€ mehr.

Kurz: lieber So 1150 und dann ggf. früher eine neue CPU - vor allem könntest du vom gesparten Geld auch viel früher eine ordentliche Grafikkarte mit mehr RAM besorgen. 


Und wegen der Kühlung: moderne Kuftkühler können auch superleise sein. Wasserkühlung hat an sich nur noch eine Berechtigung für die reine Optik oder ganz krasse OC-Experimente.


----------



## Wamboland (1. Februar 2015)

Ich denke halt nur - falls der PC so lange halten muss/sollte wie der aktuelle (6 Jahre), dann wäre es evtl. sinniger in die neuen Sockel und RAMs zu investieren. Zudem denke ich einfach das die nächsten Spiele stärker auf Multi-Cores setzen, denn die Konsolen sind ja auch 8 Kernern. Daher dachte ich das ein 6 Kerner besser als ein 4 Kerner wäre. 

Welche Nachteile hat denn der Xeon E3 gegenüber einem 4770k oder 4790k. Von der Leistung müsste der ja beim 4770k liegen oder? Preislich scheint er aber ~60-70€ günstiger zu sein als der 4770k. 

Aber ich werde mir mal ein 1150er System zusammen stellen und dann schauen wie es preislich aussieht.

Edit: Mit dem Xeon bei ansonsten gleicher Aussattung komme ich auf ~1.200€, sprich 500€ weniger. 

*MB:* Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK  (kostet zwar ~150€, dafür gibt es nen gratis Upgrade, sprich wenn ich auf nen 2011-3 umsteigen würde, wären die Kosten fürs MB schon gedeckt)

Rest bliebe ja gleich - RAM eben nur die DDR3 Variante.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2015)

Das mit dem "lange halten" ist falsch gedacht, weil die CPU + Board dermaßen teuer sind, dass es sich auf keinen Fall lohnen wird.  Wir reden ja hier nicht nur von einer Frage wie zB damals mit dem Sockel 775 "soll ich nen Dualcore für 200 oder nen Quad für 300 Euro nehmen", sondern hier hast du weit mehr als das doppelte, was Du für die vermeintlich bessere CPU inkl. Board investieren musst.  Aber bei so einem großen Aufpreis: Lieber VIELLEICHT "schon" nach 3 Jahren ne ganz neue CPU holen. Aber es ist sogar recht wahrscheinlich, dass der Xeon oder ein i7 für den Sockel 1150 sowieso ähnlich lange wie der 5930k für den Sockel 2011-3 hält. Die absoluten Top-CPUs/Sockel waren an sich noch nie eine gute Wahl.     

Wegen des Xeon E3: die beiden Modelle 1230 v3 und 1231 v3 (das v3 steht für den Sockel 1150) sind quasi wie ein i7-4770, nur dass sie keine eigene Grafikeinheit haben, und dass man sie im Gegensatz zu den k-CPUs nicht übertakten kann. Aber selbst ein übertakteter i7-4790K, der dann ca 30-40% mehr Takt als der E3-1231v3 hat, ist in Spielen bisher keine 3-4% schneller. Daran siehst du, dass die CPU-Power dieser Xeons derzeit absolut Top ist, so dass die Grafikkarte viel eher der Grund für eine Grenze bei den FPS ist, und dass so ein Xeon noch eine ganze Weile völlig ausreicht. Es kann sogar sein, dass selbst beim i7-4790K mit Übertaktung dessen Mehrtakt erst so spät zur Geltung kommt, dass es gar nix mehr bringt.  Also: vielleicht hast du in Spielen mit einem übertakteten i7-4790K dann mal in 4 Jahren 20% mehr FPS, aber insgesamt trotzdem nur 35 FPS 


Motherboard: was meinst Du mit "gratis Upgrade" ? ^^  Das Board ist für den Sockel 1150, da kannst du keine Sockel 2011-3-CPU draufmachen. Das macht auch keinen Sinn, weil der Xeon ganz sicher so lange "halten" wird, dass du dann sowieso keine Sockel 2011-3-CPU mehr bekommen kannst bzw es sich nicht lohnt, weil du dann für den gleichen Preis (selbst wenn ein neues Board her muss) einen stärkeren ganz neuen Prozessor für einen ganz neuen Intel-Sockel kaufen kannst. Kauf Dir für den Xeon eines mit H97-Chipsatz, 70-90€.


----------



## Wamboland (1. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Motherboard: was meinst Du mit "gratis Upgrade" ? ^^  Das Board ist für den Sockel 1150, da kannst du keine Sockel 2011-3-CPU draufmachen. Das macht auch keinen Sinn, weil der Xeon ganz sicher so lange "halten" wird, dass du dann sowieso keine Sockel 2011-3-CPU mehr bekommen kannst bzw es sich nicht lohnt, weil du dann für den gleichen Preis (selbst wenn ein neues Board her muss) einen stärkeren ganz neuen Prozessor für einen ganz neuen Intel-Sockel kaufen kannst. Kauf Dir für den Xeon eines mit H97-Chipsatz, 70-90€.



GIGABYTE BLACK EDITION

Innerhalb von 3 Jahren kann ich kostenlos ein Bord der gleichen Klasse mit neuem Sockel bekommen. 

Aber ich denke auch das es entweder ein Xeon wird oder eben ein 47xx. Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich übertakten möchte. Das würde das dann eben beeinflussen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2015)

Okay wegen des Boards - aber ganz ehrlich: so ein Xeon wird Dir sicher mind. 3 Jahre reichen, und dann müsstest Du ja "zwangsweise" umsteigen, um das Angebot wahrzunehmen, auch wenn der Xeon eigentlich noch reicht...  oder nimmst du das Board nur, wenn du auch nen 4790k nimmst? 

Was mich auch stutzig macht: bei der Aktion steht "Erst nach dem Eingang des auszutauschenden  Boards und *dem Eingang einer ggf. notwendigen Differenzzahlung*" - es kann also sein, dass du, wenn du das in Anspruch nehmen willst, nur ein sehr billiges Board bekommen wirst oder eben nur gegen Aufpreis ein "gutes" ^^


----------



## Wamboland (2. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Okay wegen des Boards - aber ganz ehrlich: so ein Xeon wird Dir sicher mind. 3 Jahre reichen, und dann müsstest Du ja "zwangsweise" umsteigen, um das Angebot wahrzunehmen, auch wenn der Xeon eigentlich noch reicht...  oder nimmst du das Board nur, wenn du auch nen 4790k nimmst?
> 
> Was mich auch stutzig macht: bei der Aktion steht "Erst nach dem Eingang des auszutauschenden  Boards und *dem Eingang einer ggf. notwendigen Differenzzahlung*" - es kann also sein, dass du, wenn du das in Anspruch nehmen willst, nur ein sehr billiges Board bekommen wirst oder eben nur gegen Aufpreis ein "gutes" ^^



Bleibt noch zu überlegen, aber mit dem Xeon würde ich es nicht nehmen, ohne übertakten reicht auch ein einfacheres Board - ich verstehe den Passus so, das wenn man ein Board aus der Serie nimmt das mehr kosten würde. Das für 160€ rum ist ja das günstigste, die BK Serie geht aber bis über 350€. 

Vermutlich hast du Recht und man wird die CPU und RAM nicht innerhalb von 3 Jahren austauschen. Und bis dahin dürften DDR4 Komponenten ähnlich teuer sein wie die aktuellen DDR3.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2015)

Jo, oder aber in 3-4 Jahren sind die CPU-Anforderungen kaum gestiegen und /oder dann neuen CPUs auch kaum schneller, so dass du da noch lange nicht wechseln brauchst. Die ersten Sockel 1155-Core i5/i7-CPUs sind ja in Games zB auch nur 20% langsamer als die neueren Sockel 1150er/ 2011-3er, und die sind mittlerweile über 4 Jahre alt...  und die ersten So1155 Core i5/i7 sind zwar "langsamer", aber trotzdem noch schnell genug für alles, was es bis heute an Games so gibt.   

Und der RAM-Speed ist bei CPUs überbewertet. DDR4 bringt ja ganz offenbar nix wesentliches, sonst wären ja die So2011-3-CPUs allein deswegen schon merkbar schneller. Bei RAM geht "mehr Takt" immer mit dafür schwächeren Latenzen einher, so dass sich allein da schon was ausgleicht, und die Aufgaben einer CPU ist modernes RAM eh schon mehr als schnell genug. Bei Grafikkarten ist das was anderes, da gibt es echte Unterschiede zwischen zB GDDR3 und GDDR5. Aber für die CPU: selbst DDR2 vs DDR3 zeigt kaum einen Unterschied, was man mit einigen der Boards beweisen kann, die beides bieten. 

So oder so: der So2011-3 ist ja nicht so teuer WEGEN DDR4-RAM. Auch der So2011 mit DDR3 ist viel teurer als der So1150, ohne dass er nennenswert schneller ist. Das sind halt Bauteile eher für Profi-Anwendungen, wo es dann am Ende doch so viel bringt, dass es sich für eine Firma rentiert. zB komplexe Materialsimulationen oder medizinische Forschung usw. - für Privat.PCs und Gaming isses aber reiner Luxus, wenn man "zu viel" Geld hat


----------



## Wamboland (2. Februar 2015)

Also mein i7 860 limitiert mein System schon ... das merke ich deutlich ^^
Bisher war er aber schon noch immer voll in Ordnung - aber für kommende Titel (Witcher 3 usw.) oder CPU lastigere Titel ist er dann schon etwas betagt. Wird aber mit meiner alten GF460 dann noch weiter leben ^^


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Also mein i7 860 limitiert mein System schon ... das merke ich deutlich ^^
> Bisher war er aber schon noch immer voll in Ordnung - aber für kommende Titel (Witcher 3 usw.) oder CPU lastigere Titel ist er dann schon etwas betagt. Wird aber mit meiner alten GF460 dann noch weiter leben ^^



der i7-860 ist ja auch nochmal 2 Jahre älter als ein Sockel 1155 i5/i7.      und bis zum Sockel 1155 war es so, dass du alle 2-3 Jahre wirklich DEUTLICH bessere CPUs hattest. Aber so seit 5 Jahren gibt es immer nur mäßige Steigerungen, weil der So1155 auch schon so stark war, obwohl nicht teuer. AMD zB hat es bis heute nicht geschafft, da mitzuhalten. Ein AMD FX-9000er ist teuer, aber sogar langsamer als zB ein Core i5-3570.


----------



## flueggek (2. Februar 2015)

Ein guter Kühler der Noctua nh-d15 . Der ist fast so gut wie eine Wasserkühlung.
Wegen der SSD die Samsung SSD 840 EVO Reihe hat ein gradierendes Firmware Problem. Das bisher nicht ganz gelöst wurde.
Ein Artikel dazu Trotz Update: Samsungs SSD 840 Evo wird wieder langsamer - Golem.de


----------



## Wamboland (3. Februar 2015)

flueggek schrieb:


> Ein guter Kühler der Noctua nh-d15 . Der ist fast so gut wie eine Wasserkühlung.
> Wegen der SSD die Samsung SSD 840 EVO Reihe hat ein gradierendes Firmware Problem. Das bisher nicht ganz gelöst wurde.
> Ein Artikel dazu Trotz Update: Samsungs SSD 840 Evo wird wieder langsamer - Golem.de



Also eher die 850 oder hat die das selbe Problem?

Der Noctua ist natürlich verdammt teuer. Mal schauen - beim 4790k lohnt es sich evtl. wenn man etwas übertaktet.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2015)

Also, bei den SSD sind auch zB die Crucial mx100 oder m550 sehr gut, oder bei AData die SP900 oder SanDisk Ultra II.

und wegen des Kühlers: wenn du mehr als 40, max 45€ ausgibst, dann "lohnt" sich das echt nur für absolute Enthusiasten, die vlt noch mal 1-2% Takt rauskitzeln wollen - vor allem weil die Temp beim Übertakten moderner CPUs nur ganz selten der Grund dafür ist, dass man nicht mehr weiterkommt oder der Lüfter sehr schnell drehen muss.


----------



## flueggek (4. Februar 2015)

Zurück zur SSD : Das Problem ist nur bei der Samsung SSD 840 evo Reihe bekannt. Bei der 840 pro Reihe sieht es schon ganz anders aus oder der 850 Reihe Dort gibt es bisher keine Probleme die bekannt sind. Es liegt an der Firmware. Zwischen der Evo und der Pro gibt es unterschiede. Hängt aber auch mit dem Preis zusammen . Da die Pro Modelle bessere Firmware besitzen. Trotzdem halten die SSD von Samsung am längsten
Bei dem CPU Lüfter muss man bedenken ,dass man den auch im nächsten PCs fahren kann. Wenn man in paar Jahren sich wieder einen zusammenstellt


----------

